# Any 1 else with Ankle probs?



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey all about 2 years back i tore the ligaments and tendons in my ankle...this year i want to learn how to ride switch should i do a 15/-15 or try something diff?.....

just curious if anyone else has had or has ankle problems and what ur stance is at


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think our ankle problems/stance would affect your stance .... you just need to see what feels comfy. I broke my ankles and my ligaments are all kinds of fucked up too ... but I never had a problem riding. just mess around with your stance and see what feels comfy


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

your ankles ever give you a problem when riding..i havent been boarding since....but i figure the boots and bindings will keep it pretty much firm and in place


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

aceitup1011 said:


> your ankles ever give you a problem when riding..i havent been boarding since....but i figure the boots and bindings will keep it pretty much firm and in place


I never had any problems while riding, they didn't even get sore. The boots will keep your ankles in place for sure. 

if you think you need the extra support you can get a mcdavid lace-up ankle brace, but that might get uncomfy in your boots I think. Or tape it. But too much support will make your ankle weaker on the long run so only wear it if your injury is recent and if u feel you need the extra support. Make sure you do some ankle strengthening workouts like getting up on your toes on a step or running in sand or grass barefooted. also make sure you stretch a lot, that's very important for your ligaments because after injury they tend to harden and snap easier. use a rubber band or an elastic cord to stretch your ankle. but like i said, the boots should keep your ankle from rolling if it's still weak with no ankle brace.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I fractured my ankle several years ago and never had problems snowboarding but stiff boots and binding are a great idea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks all


----------

